# Is there a cavity back 60 degree wedge on the market?



## Ironman (Jul 17, 2009)

Does anyone know of a 60 degree cavity back wedge? Graphite shaft would be good too!
Currently have a Cleveland normal blade style wedge which works fine 70% of the time but I inexplicably toe occassional shots...which go off perpendicularly right along the ground!!!
No idea why but it happens with any blade style wedge BUT NEVER happens with my cavity back sand wedge.

Your help much appreciated.
Play well


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 17, 2009)

No idea where you would even start looking.

Personally I find a 60 degree way too unforgiving to hit, but if you want to persist, I think you may find the answer lies in your technique and not the club.

Good luck with the searching.


----------



## RichardC (Jul 17, 2009)

My old Calloway Big Bertha 60 degree is cavity back


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2009)

Most of the big manufacturers (TM, Cally etc) that produce cavity backs (X22, Burner etc) will offer a 60 or the set. It is a very difficult club to master though and so I'd think long and hard first


----------



## Leftie (Jul 17, 2009)

60 degree lob wedge = blob wedge.

Unless you spend a lot of time practicing with it, I'm surprised that you are happy with 70% of your shots with it.

As far as I'm concerned, there are VERY few occasions where a blob wedge is needed.  If your sand or pitching wedges work then use them.  Leave the blob wedge at home and it will give you options to put another club in the bag.

I've yet to see a 12or higher h/capper consistently use a 60 degree well.  Learn to use other options and your handicap will drop.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, and I'm going to be the devil's advocate and ask why?

If you offered me an X-22 vs. a Vokey/Cleveland/Mizuno, I'd take the classic blade club. What you might gain in a few % improvement on full shots etc. you'll lost in feel around the greens.

Can't see a Big Bertha type 60 being much use. In fact, I have one (a tour version big bertha LW) and it's a big fat beast with as much finesse as an elephant walking on my dinner table.


----------



## adamk15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ta da :

http://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/mens/golf-clubs/wedges/188scog/5621pog.asp


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned, if you need a proper cavity back 60 degree lob wedge then maybe you shouldn't have one to start with.
I doubt you would get much extra forgiveness on a 60 yard shot with the BB lob over a Vokey or similar.


----------



## RichardC (Jul 18, 2009)

Agree with the coments regarding the feel of the old Big Bertha LW, hence why I have replaced my wedges with 54 and 58 degree Mizuno R series.

The reason I got mine in the first place was because I was stupid and did not know what I was buying (it is at least 12 years old) when I first started out and Calloway was the club to have according to the TV!!!! LOL


----------

